# Entertainment Center



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my Entertainment Center that I made for my family room. I made everything out of solid oak and plywood. I planed my own lumber that I bought at Houston Hardwoods. The dimension are 10 ½ foot wide x 7 ½ foot tall. My wife stained it with Red Oak Minwax and I cleared it with 2 coats of Polyurethane. The molding in the corners I bought at a shop that makes molding for custom cabinetry.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

That looks great. I worked at a cabinet shop for about six years. I built a similar entertainment center for my home a few years ago. Did you make your own doors?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the best I've seen!!!


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

yes, I made my own doors, the only thing that I did not make was the crown molding and the rope corner molding. I also made my own base board.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That sure is one nice Entertainment Center!! Good JOB Mate!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

fantastic work, something to be very proud of for sure


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.




Fishbone


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Gorgeous piece. Very nice design.

Looks like you have (had?) another piece under construction 'back in the corner'??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work...only query I got...How in the heck did you move it from the shop to the family room?..Sucker looks like it must weigh 900 pounds...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding work ! Hats off to you buddy !


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank You for all of your compliments. The piece comes apart two towers, the bottom piece for the TV and the bridge.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is beautiful! I was wondering if it moved in sections..lol. Very nice work. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, I was wondering same thing as others. That is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats frickn awsome. Great work, I really admire you guys that can cut straight lines. Fine finsh work, a real piece of furnitue that will be in the family for many years.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful work. Certainly something to be proud of and pass down through generations.


----------

